# Jo-Ann Fabric sewing classes



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience at these classes?
Sewing newbie, and wanted reviews.
thanks,
s


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

My sister taught classes at JoAnn's in Livonia, MI. Another sister took classes in TX at different shops. I have taught quilting classes. It really depends on the person who is teaching how much you will get out of it. Take a class and review it yourself. If you don't like it, don't take classes from that teacher again.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Have you checked with your local County Extension office? Sometime they have classes for free and usually are very good. I am sure it depends on the teacher just like any place else but you can't beat the price!


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Our Jo-Ann's doesn't have any types of classes at all. However, the little independent shops all offer classes, as occasionally does the extension office. Sometimes these are even free - it pays to check all around.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I took a home dec sewing class last year - everyone's right, totally depends on the teacher. There were only 5 of us in the class, but we had such different levels of skill the teacher had trouble keeping us all at the same pace. We didn't get any of our projects done. 

She did end up letting us all come back on our own time (no extra charge) to get some individual instruction. The class was $50 - I'd look around for a free one if I could.

KarenC


----------

